# High BitRate Internet Radio



## jung

Any radio station streaming classical music on internet above 300kbps? Thanks.


----------



## poo

I wouldn't mind seeing a thread devoted to any radio music format or style over that sort of bitrate...


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't mind seeing a thread devoted to any radio music format or style over that sort of bitrate..._

 

KEXP, 1.4mbps.


----------



## bhjazz

You've piqued my interest...so i went out on a search. Yes, Google. 

thestreamguide.com
 Sort stations by bitrate. There are 8 stations that are listed as being above 192, including two that are listed as 320000kbps. oooookay. 

 Search here for 320kbps: ipradio01. I found just a couple of stations, including WUFT 89.1 FM University of Florida. 

 Pretty interesting that many places that advertise 300kbps or more also include videos. There seem to be lots of European music videos that are being broadcast online. 

 You might also try some of the sites that request email registration, etc. I signed up for Choiceradio.com years back. They do not list what their bitrates are, but have a nice selection, in spite of the confusing website.

 EDIT: Listening to WUFT. Sounds great! Nice! Seems to be Jazz on this time of night (10pm, PST)


----------



## bhjazz

Listening again, Friday evening. 10pm PST. More jazz! The DJs are a little bland, but the music is great. Their playlist is quite different from KPLU here in the Northwest, so I am really enjoying the tunes. I believe the station plays classical during the daytime. 

http://www.wuftfm.org


----------



## poo

Thanks for the tip - always nice to vary the listening a little...


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhjazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Search here for 320kbps: ipradio01. I found just a couple of stations, including WUFT 89.1 FM University of Florida. 

 EDIT: Listening to WUFT. Sounds great! Nice! Seems to be Jazz on this time of night (10pm, PST)_

 

Thanks a lot. WUFT sounds good with 320kbps WMA. Too bad that other stations are too far behind.


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhjazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thestreamguide.com
 Sort stations by bitrate. There are 8 stations that are listed as being above 192, including two that are listed as 320000kbps. oooookay. 

 Search here for 320kbps: ipradio01. I found just a couple of stations, including WUFT 89.1 FM University of Florida. 

 Pretty interesting that many places that advertise 300kbps or more also include videos. There seem to be lots of European music videos that are being broadcast online. 

 You might also try some of the sites that request email registration, etc. I signed up for Choiceradio.com years back. They do not list what their bitrates are, but have a nice selection, in spite of the confusing website._

 

Thanks a lot.

 Any music, above 192kbps:
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## upstateguy

MR3-BARTOK RADIO BUDAPEST * Magyar Radio 320 kbps

http://212.92.28.75:2008/

http://mronline.radio.hu/BARTOK.HTM


----------



## Schalldampfer

There should be a sticky for Internet radio stations under respective categories.


----------



## mrarroyo

Has anyone tried the iTunes Radio? I listen to:

 radioioJazz @ 128 kbps an Independent, original, digital Jazz


----------



## jung

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MR3-BARTOK RADIO BUDAPEST * Magyar Radio 320 kbps

http://212.92.28.75:2008/

http://mronline.radio.hu/BARTOK.HTM_

 

Thanks.

 Updated:
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## choomanchoo

cool thread, I wish there was more radio discussion here on head fi, oh and the green orb is back yay!!!


----------



## jazzsoul

Bad news.  As of mid 2008, WUFT has changed their formant and broadcast.  No 320kb stream and 24 hours of classical.  A drag for me since I am a Jazz fanatic!


----------



## myself

Here's a site about internet radio with high bitrates: http://192kbps.internet-radio-guide.net. The site lists around 1,500 radios streaming with 192 kbps and above. And here's a station streaming classical music with 320 kbps : avro light classic high definition


----------



## Elar

Linn Radio also broadcasts at 320 kbps, nice collection of jazz, classical and their new releases: 
   
http://radio.linnrecords.com/


----------



## NguyenAdam

What about Pandora?


----------



## googleborg

BBC Radio3 (which has the best FM quality in the United Kingdom apparently) is going to stream online in "HD radio" also.
   
http://www.rwonline.com/article/108042
   
  is 320Kb...
   
  though i actually hate jazz and only listen to it to make the rest of my music sound good.  i have this track of loads of jazz musicians trying to improvise but it goes terribly wrong and you can hear them crying and being sick.
   
   
   
   
   
  just kidding ;P


----------



## jung

Quote: 





elar said:


> Linn Radio also broadcasts at 320 kbps, nice collection of jazz, classical and their new releases:
> 
> http://radio.linnrecords.com/


 

 Thanks.
   
  Updated:
  http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## JRG1990

Most radio stations are low bitrate due to server bandwidth, lower bitrate = less server bandwidth and the maxium amount of listeners they can have increases. Anything 128kbps 44000hz stereo or above is ok for me.


----------



## Hordsak

Wow, this is a great thread.  I had almost but forgot completely of online raidio.. the 320 kbps sure is nice.


----------



## Dojomoto

Quote: 





myself said:


> Here's a site about internet radio with high bitrates: http://192kbps.internet-radio-guide.net. The site lists around 1,500 radios streaming with 192 kbps and above. And here's a station streaming classical music with 320 kbps : avro light classic high definition


 

 Thanks for the 192kbps link, I'm finding some great sounds ambient/dub/psybient stations there.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





nguyenadam said:


> What about Pandora?


 


  Everything I've heard on Pandora is 128kbps
   
  Are there any internet radios like Pandora (which has some fairly underground music) in 256kbps+?


----------



## JRG1990

www.db9radio.com , 192kbps 44000hz stereo stream , Halloween special today live sets all day , underground dance music.


----------



## jonny564

Its not free, but ive been using mog lately and enjoy it. CD quality streaming and its only 5bucks a month.


----------



## jung

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Most radio stations are low bitrate due to server bandwidth, lower bitrate = less server bandwidth and the maxium amount of listeners they can have increases. Anything 128kbps 44000hz stereo or above is ok for me.


 

 Both are possible, at the same time, conserving bandwidth and increasing quality.
   
  One way is VBR. VBR can sound better, even if its average bitrate is lower than CBR, as long as the peak rate is higher.
   
  Better codec helps, too.
   
  Multicast can save bandwidth many times. Thus bitrate can be increased many times, without increasing bandwidth. 512kbps multicast can use much less bandwidth than 128kbps non-multicast.


----------



## jasonb

I'd say about 90% or more of my music listening is done with online streaming of some sort. I mostly use Rdio (a subscription music service) and Shoutcast radio. Both get streamed to my Android phone. Rdio to my ears sounds just about CD quality, and so do the higher bitrate Shoutcast streams. Compressed audio has come quite a long way and if done right can sound more than satisfactory.


----------



## devonueolr4

bhjazz said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You've piqued my interest...so i went out on a search. Yes, Google.
> 
> ...






Thanks for your sharing! It's comprehensive, Now I understand more about it.


----------



## kboe

Quote: 





elar said:


> Linn Radio also broadcasts at 320 kbps, nice collection of jazz, classical and their new releases:
> 
> http://radio.linnrecords.com/


 


  I would second the Linn recommendation.  Awesome music!


----------



## V-DiV

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  For $36 a year you get Pandora at 192kbps.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





jung said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Updated:
> http://radiobit.50webs.com/


 

 Hey, very cool site.  Flac streaming in ogg.....  Highest bit rates I ever saw.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  USG
   
  edit to fix spelling


----------



## jung

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Hey, very cool site.  Flac streaming in ogg.....  Highest bit rates I ever saw.


 

 Thanks.
   
  Besides lossless, check out 388 Kbps, 24 bit, 48 kHz, 2 channel, WMA.
   
  http://radiobit.50webs.com/
   
  And VBR 256 kbps OGG peaks to 400 kbps.
   
  BTW, I'll list all recommendations 192 kbps and above.


----------



## subtle

Is there a program one can use to record shows that have been archived on these sites?


----------



## helios

If you have a Mac, Audio Hijack from Rogue Amoeba works well.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## shawnd2030

stumbled upon this thread.
   
  so
   
  Pandora - 128
  Pandora Paid version - 192
  Spotify paid version - 320 (not in US yet)
  MOG - 256-320
  Rdio - 256-320
  XM - 128
  napster - 128
  rhapsody - 128
   
  Please let me know if this is not correct


----------



## Jonnoh

Theres also digitally imported, Ive been going there for over a decade.  Their pay service is 256kbps I believe.


----------



## upstateguy

*All Free*:  Found them on *Shoutcast*. Too many to list but here's a few in no specfic order.
   
  128     *All the 181 stations*.  They have something for everyone. (very good sound for 128)  181.fm
  192     RockRadio1.Com - Classic Hard Rock & Heavy Metal Mix, 24/7 Live Requests / www.rockradio1.com
  160     Radio Flemme - Ne faites rien ... Mais faites le bien ...
  320     ::) - Radio - SoundofSpace - Gothik Channel (:
  192     Kink ClassX (www.kinkclassx.com)
  128     FUV Music - WFUV 128k
  192     Radio Paradise - DJ-mixed modern & classic rock, world, electronica & more - info: radioparadise.com
  128 AAC  Radio Paradise  compare it to the 192 stream.
  128    WORM Boston - 60s Guitar Rock & British Invasion Bands - 1960s, w Rusty Max & Billy Bot
  256    Oldies
  320    963 Happy Radio Monique Gold  / 319  Radio Caroline  Gold  The Perfect Mix  HD Stream from - Breskens - Holland
  320    259 Happy Rock Radio Caroline Gold. Your Real and Only  Rock and Album Station  from - Breskens - Holland
  320    ValanFM-zenHQ.mp3
  320    AVRO Light Classical High Definition
  256    AVRO Klassiek Film
  256    AVRO De Klassieken 24/7
  256    AVRO Baroque Around The Clock
  256    AVRO Klassiek Ziel & Zaligheid
  192    AVRO Easy Listening Lounge
  192    AVRO Steenen Tijdperk 60ies
  192    AVRO Steenen Tijdperk 50ies
  192    KAMU-FM, College Station, TX - HD2 HiBW MP3
  192    MagicJazz 1557 Amsterdam
  128 AAC Space Station Soma: Tune in, turn on, space out. Ambient and mid-tempo electronica. [SomaFM]
  192    MuzsikusRadio
  192    PsychoMed Jazz
  256    1.FM - Flashback Alternatives - Your Home For 80s New-Wave & Classic Alternative Music!
  256    1.FM - Classic Rock Replay
  256    1.FM - Otto's Baroque Musick
  256    1.FM - Otto's Classical Musick
  256    1.FM - Classic Country
  256    JFL Radio classic hits
  320    Raritan Bay Radio IN HIGH DEFINITION!!!
  50  AAC  Radio Caroline (did you see the movie) suprisiningly good sound for the bit rate.
  128    Dinner Jazz Excursion  <--- my favorite browsing channel


----------



## shawnd2030

Quote: 





shawnd2030 said:


> stumbled upon this thread.
> 
> so
> 
> ...


----------



## upstateguy

I find that I'm turned off to the pay stations because, unfortunately, there's nothing the pay stations offer that you can't get for free and at the same quality somewhere else.


----------



## jung

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> 128    Dinner Jazz Excursion  <--- my favorite browsing channel


 

 Český Jazz
  Norsk Jazz
 Linn Jazz
  Nederlandse 6 Jazz
  WBAA Jazz
  KEXP Jazz
  KEXP Sonarchy
   
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## azcactus

@shawnd2030, my experience was that Rdio had disappointing audio quality, which it too bad because many of my friends are using it and it'd be fun to join them. Pandora One and MOG sound much better to me. Where fid you get these bitrate figures?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 256    1.FM - Classic Rock Replay


 


  I have been enjoying this one a lot. Awesome music!


----------



## garysohn

Op asked for classical.
   
  http://www.operacast.com/opstations.htm


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





garysohn said:


> Op asked for classical.
> 
> http://www.operacast.com/opstations.htm


 


  The OP asked that in 2007


----------



## mitchflorida

I would like to update this thread for classical streaming radio,  256 Kbps and above.
   
   
  The best ones I have found are
   
  WUFT   256
   
  AVRO Classical   256
   
  Linn Classical   256  
   
   
  Has anyone found anything better?   There is also  KUHT and KWAX at 320 but they really don't sound very good.   There is more to a station's sound quality than just its bps.
   
   
  If you like Big Band Music,  this one is very good btw:
   
  http://64.37.241.16:8000/1057


----------



## hubee

Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## cdd3068

Subscribed. Always looking for great streaming audio.
   
  OP - why are some highlighted in yellow in your chart?


----------



## teb1013

This thread has great resources on it. Linn Classical and Jazz are 320 Kbps and are great faves of mine. Linn also has a great selection of Flacs including inexpensive samplers.


----------



## thazy2

i have been looking for some.
   
  thanks.......


----------



## Paul Graham

Hitting the Linn Radio bandwagon here again. 
  I just stated in another thread how I swear by it lol!
  Great channels.


----------



## ls1115

Here are four excellent 320 streams from Greece:
   
  Audiophile Baroque, Classical, Jazz and Live
   
  Enjoy!
   
  http://stream.psychomed.gr/streams.html
   
  Will also start a new thread as these are non-profit stations, maintained by enthusiasts, so the more exposure, the longer they'll hang around.
   
  No relation whatsoever, just a happy listener!


----------



## Pirakaphile

Spotify has 320 kbps on the extreme setting on their mobile app. On the computer it only plays at 240 kbps or something unless you have premium.


----------



## jung

Quote: 





ls1115 said:


> http://stream.psychomed.gr/streams.html


 
  Updated:
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## peepr

WGBH New England streaming 24-hour classical at 192 kpbs, sounds good too.


----------



## jung

peepr said:


> WGBH New England streaming 24-hour classical at 192 kpbs, sounds good too.


 
  
 Thanks. Updated:
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## rjohn

Spotify Premium. $10 a month. Classical music could be quite lacking but the quality is simply outstanding. It's variable OGG equivalent to 320.


----------



## jung

mitchflorida said:


> I would like to update this thread for classical streaming radio,  256 Kbps and above.
> 
> WUFT   256
> AVRO Classical   256
> ...


 
  
 Audiophile Classical
 Audiophile Baroque
 WBAA Classical
 Český D-dur
 AVRO Klassiek
 AVRO Baroque
 Westdeutscher 3
 Israel Musica
  
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## mitchflorida

jung said:


> peepr said:
> 
> 
> > WGBH New England streaming 24-hour classical at 192 kpbs, sounds good too.
> ...


----------



## ls1115

Check these out! All 320. Besides the Classical stream there are also Jazz, Latin, Lounge and Pop stations.
  
 http://www.hionline.eu/Classical.html
  
 Enthusiast-created and maintained. Worth supporting.
  
 As mentioned above, besides Mike's Radio World, this is the go-to listing for hi-bit internet radio seekers:
  
http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## mitchflorida

Thanks,

http://mediaserv30.live-streams.nl:2199/tunein/hionlineclassic.pls


I have Spotify Premium and this actually sounds better.


----------



## upstateguy

mitchflorida said:


> Thanks,
> 
> http://mediaserv30.live-streams.nl:2199/tunein/hionlineclassic.pls
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've been listening to internet radio for a long time, so I'm just wondering what spotify offers that you can't get for free somewhere else???


----------



## mitchflorida

Spotify is music on demand , at 320 bps. You can play specific albums in their entirety. And their library includes just about everything.


----------



## upstateguy

mitchflorida said:


> Spotify is music on demand , at 320 bps. You can play specific albums in their entirety. And their library includes just about everything.


 
  
 IC, how much is it per year?
  
 Btw, have you had a chance to compare the high bit MP3, OGG and AAC streams on Radio Paradise? I'd be interested  to know if you hear any differences between them.


----------



## jung

upstateguy said:


> Btw, have you had a chance to compare the high bit MP3, OGG and AAC streams on Radio Paradise?


 
  
 Thanks. Updated:
 http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## rekondita

There is a service called "Tidal" that claims to be a "High Fidelity Music Streaming" service. $20.00 per month, free trial for 7 days. http://tidalhifi.com/us.


----------



## Gurgenium

Classical music station with a bitrate 448 kbps.
 Has anyone found stations with a similar quality of stream?
  
 http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls


----------



## teb1013

gurgenium said:


> Classical music station with a bitrate 448 kbps.
> 
> Has anyone found stations with a similar quality of stream?
> 
> http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls




Frankly no, Linn Classical sounds pretty good at 320 Kbps. Recently I have been using Tidal which is very expensive but I have found the difference worth it.


----------



## jung

gurgenium said:


> Classical music station with a bitrate 448 kbps.
> Has anyone found stations with a similar quality of stream?
> 
> http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls


 
  
 Český D-dur offers FLAC:
 http://radiobit.50webs.com/


----------



## Bert

mitchflorida said:


> Spotify is music on demand , at 320 bps. You can play specific albums in their entirety. And their library includes just about everything.


 
 I use it too and find that my listening room is more limiting than the stream quality. During the day, listening to medievial polyphony in nearfield with studio monitors = Wonderful!


----------



## upstateguy

rekondita said:


> There is a service called "Tidal" that claims to be a "High Fidelity Music Streaming" service. *$20.00 per month*, free trial for 7 days. http://tidalhifi.com/us.


 
  
  


bert said:


> mitchflorida said:
> 
> 
> > Spotify is music on demand , at 320 bps. You can play specific albums in their entirety. And their library includes just about everything.
> ...


 
  
 The more I think about it the less I understand why anyone would endorse pay music?


----------



## jocar37

So this is interesting.  I searched the psychomed url thru my squeezebox, and got nothing.  so then I tried "audiophile jazz," and the Newark jazz station came up.  So I went back to my laptop, clicked on the jazz url - and the exact same thing was playing on both my laptop and my squeezebox.  
  
 The psychomed url is http://stream.psychomed.gr/streams.html.  .gr indicates greece.  but apparently they're streaming other stations. so it's more like channel selector than a channel source.


----------



## KieferStradling

Hi,
 My five internet stations all have 320kbps streams
  
 www.radioarcadia.com
 www.radiorelaxo.com
 www.radiokilodisc.com
 www.radiopangaea.com
 www.rainbowradio.ca
  
 Enjoy


----------



## Nomono

http://mr-stream.mediaconnect.hu/4742/mr3hq.mp3

MR3 Bartók Rádió
hungarian classical music rado 
320kb/s mp3


----------

